# Haben Sie durch WoW angeregt auch schon andere MMORPGs ausprobiert?



## Administrator (21. Juni 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mephisto18m (21. Juni 2006)

ich habe durch andere MMORPGs angeregt mal WoW ausprobiert - habe daher mal mit nein geantwortet


----------



## Chaotrach (22. Juni 2006)

Mephisto18m am 21.06.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe durch andere MMORPGs angeregt mal WoW ausprobiert - habe daher mal mit nein geantwortet



Spiele eher andere MMORPG´s und habe nie mit WOW angefasst!

Schlecht hier Ja Nein oder sonst was zu benutzen


----------



## McDrake (22. Juni 2006)

Chaotrach am 22.06.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephisto18m am 21.06.2006 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup. Musste wohl sehr quick ein Poll her und über die Antwortmöglichkeiten wurde nicht gross nachgedacht.
Oder man geht davon aus, dass wow das erste MMORPG ist, das die Welt gesehen hat und man vor wow keine Möglichkeiten gehabt hat was anderes zu spielen :/


----------



## Thomas (6. Juli 2006)

Mephisto18m am 21.06.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe durch andere MMORPGs angeregt mal WoW ausprobiert - habe daher mal mit nein geantwortet



Geht mir genauso.


----------



## Loosa (15. Juli 2006)

Thomas am 06.07.2006 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephisto18m am 21.06.2006 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dito


----------

